# Jack Palance



## MA-Caver (Nov 29, 2006)

Passes away at 87


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/15657511/
> Tough guy from early on, his film debut came in 1950, playing a murderer named Blackie in Panic in the Streets.
> 
> After a war picture, Halls of Montezuma, he portrayed the ardent lover who stalks the terrified Joan Crawford in 1952s Sudden Fear. The role earned him his *first* Academy Award nomination for supporting actor.
> ...



He was great and I'll miss him. Anyone remember his performance at the 1992 Academy Awards... doing 1 arm push-ups! His comment afterwards on that was hilarious... 


> When Palance accepted his Oscar for best supporting actor he delighted viewers of the 1992 Academy Awards by dropping to the stage and performing one-armed push-ups to demonstrate his physical prowess.
> Thats nothing, really, he said slyly. As far as two-handed push-ups, you can do that all night, and it doesnt make a difference whether shes there or not.


----------



## exile (Nov 29, 2006)

He was great---tougher than tough, maybe the toughest screen character of all time. And he was a good, _good_ actor...


----------



## pstarr (Nov 29, 2006)

They don't make 'em like that anymore...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2006)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 29, 2006)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 7, 2006)

.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 7, 2006)

.


----------



## Drac (Dec 7, 2006)

RIP Sir..:asian: Floating around out there are versions of him playing Dracula as well as Mr Hyde..His versatility is not a common trait among the "new" actors .


----------



## exile (Dec 7, 2006)

Drac said:


> RIP Sir..:asian: Floating around out there are versions of him playing Dracula as well as Mr Hyde..His versatility is not a common trait among the "new" actors .



You're right, Drac---he was an outstanding actor from an era when movie stars earned their celebrity to a large extent on the basis of their acting skills, even the very glamourous ones---a long-gone era...


----------



## bcbernam777 (Dec 7, 2006)

What can I say, a great actor, there are few that where as good, and no one will everbe able to fill his shoes. A damn pity, but at least he was with family, that is a blessing.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 7, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Dec 7, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:


> What can I say, a great actor, there are few that where as good, and no one will everbe able to fill his shoes. A damn pity, but at least he was with family, that is a blessing.


 
Amen...


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 7, 2006)

.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Dec 8, 2006)

jack palance?  i was expecting him to outlive me....

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 8, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 9, 2006)

.


----------

